# Cutlery draw insert.



## Jonzjob (22 Feb 2013)

Hi folks, it isn't very often that I'm on the flat side, but I have a project to do to make a cutlery tray for some kit my wife has just inherited.

I want to do something to fit into a draw that will hold the knives seperatly. Possibly stacking the forks and spoons, but possibly hoding them on their sides seperately too?

I have tried a search, but nowt found. Any ideas please??


----------



## andersonec (22 Feb 2013)

No kitchen designers/suppliers/installers near you? you should be able to get one from them or off the shelf in your local B&Q equivalent.

Andy


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Feb 2013)

I would reckon that the nearest B&Q or any English shed is about 800 miles north of us here and the French sheds are about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike mate :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I have never seen anything like what we want here and we don't go back to the U.K. unless we really have to. Last time was because it was my son's wedding 5 years ago today. That was enough for me..

That's why I am looking.


----------



## AndyT (22 Feb 2013)

You need something like the inside of a posh 'canteen of cutlery' - if you do a Google image search it should show you some ideas. To hold knives you can cut oblique slots in some strips of wood and cover it with flocking or baize cloth.


----------



## mailee (23 Feb 2013)

I built this canteen a few years ago and made the sections out of MDF and gave them a flock covering.


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Feb 2013)

I saw that earlier on the down under and it is a lovely bit of kit and lovely workmanship. Perhapse a bit more sophisticated than I am capable of?

How did you cover it? You said flock, but does it go into the slots too?


----------



## Shultzy (24 Feb 2013)

John, I've just made a cutlery insert for my kitchen. Made out of 6mm beech with housings for the joints. I have the Sketchup file if you want it.


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Feb 2013)

That is very kind of you Shultzy. If it has seperations for the knives and forks then I would be very interested, thank you. I'll PM you with my e-mail address.


----------



## Shultzy (24 Feb 2013)

I'll post a picture when I update my kitchen project later.


----------



## mailee (28 Feb 2013)

Yes John, the flock is very fine and fills all of the slots as long as there is glue applied to them. it is blown on using a similar pump that inflates baloons. (just a hand pump) The flock then sticks too all of the glued surfaces and the excess is then shaken off to be used again. (it goes a long way) the beauty of using this method is there are no seams or edges. Also thanks for the comments.


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Feb 2013)

That flock sounds very interesting Alan. Any chance of a link for it please?

As for comments, that's just admiration mate :mrgreen: Joinery has never been my strong point and I am always impressed by anyone who can get it as right as you do!


----------



## mailee (28 Feb 2013)

Sure John, here it is: https://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/produ ... /suede-tex it is actually called Suede tex. (I had forgotten the name but just knew it as flock.


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Mar 2013)

Ta muchly for that Alan. The only downer on that is they don't ship it outside the U.K. Loking at it I'm sure I've seen it back in the dim, distant past?

Still never mind. As they say where there's a will there's a bunch of relatives. Or something like that. I have no doubt that I can get it shipped over by friends or family 8) 8)


----------



## Gary Morris (2 Mar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFjorzlI3k

A video on flocking.

Gary


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Mar 2013)

Cor !!! That looks difficult for my brain cell :mrgreen: 

It certainly looks easier and better than sticky backed material.

Ta for that Gary.


----------

